# Lotus Temple, New Delhi Vs. Sydney Opera House



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

I find these two architectural marvels extremely comparable.. what do you people think.. which one is better?


LOTUS TEMPLE, NEW DELHI
In the heart of New Delhi, the bustling capital of India, a lotus-shaped outline has etched itself on the consciousness of the city's inhabitants, capturing their imagination, fuelling their curiosity, and revolutionising the concept of worship. This is the Bahá'í Mashriqu'l-Adhkar, better known as the "Lotus Temple". With the dawning of every new day, an ever-rising tide of visitors surges to its doorsteps to savour its beauty and bask in its serenely spiritual atmosphere.

Since its dedication to public worship in December 1986, this Mother Temple of the Indian sub-continent has seen millions of people cross its threshold, making it one of the most visited edifices in India. From its high-perched pedestal, this 'Lotus' casts its benevolent glance over vast green lawns and avenues covering an expanse of 26 acres of land. Its soothingly quiet Prayer Hall and tranquil surroundings have touched the hearts of the Temple's numerous visitors, awakening in them a desire to trace its inspirational source and capture a bit of its peace for themselves.



SYDNEY OPERA HOUSE

The Sydney Opera House is the busiest performing arts centre in the world. Since its opening in 1973, it has brought countless hours of entertainment to millions of people and has continued to attract the best in world class talent year after year. 

Even today, many visitors are surprised to find that the Sydney Opera House is really a complex of theatres and halls all linked together beneath its famous shells. 

In an average year, the Sydney Opera House presents theatre, musicals, opera, contemporary dance, ballet, every form of music from symphony concerts to jazz as well as exhibitions and films. It averages around 3,000 events each year with audiences totaling up to two million. In addition, approximately 200,000 people take a guided tour of the complex each year. The Opera House operates 24 hours a day, every day of the year except Christmas Day and Good Friday.


----------



## DRAKKO (May 9, 2004)

Opera house


----------



## 29A (Jan 19, 2005)

bahai temple. it has more character


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney Opera House. The origonal is superior to the imitation.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Both are good.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Grollo said:


> Sydney Opera House. The origonal is superior to the imitation.



What a dumb statement.

BTW, IMO both are cool.


----------



## enkay (May 16, 2005)

The lotus temple is as much an imitation of the opera house as the petronas towers are of the empire state building...


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

I love both,no matter who copied who.


----------



## skipperBill (May 8, 2005)

In design and concept Lotus Temple by far.

Sydney opera house is nice but doesnt have the symbolism of the Lotus.


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

*Aerial Views*

Lotus Temple




Opera House


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

*Night Shots*

Lotus Temple




Opera House


----------



## 29A (Jan 19, 2005)

*Absolutely baseless.*



Grollo said:


> Sydney Opera House. The origonal is superior to the imitation.


Imitation?!? I dont think so!. Prove it that it is ACTUALLY an imitation. PROVE to everyone that we ACTUALLY decided to imitate the Opera house. Go ahead. Lets see what you can do.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

they are both cool to me!!


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

I like the Sydney Opera House better .. but Lotus Temple also looks amazing


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

I gave a "tie".

Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

i like LOTUS TEMPLE


----------



## LAuniverso (Apr 4, 2005)

opera house is more iconic but lotus temple fascinates me.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

Opera House by a country mile. . .

Lotus Temple looks tacky.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

Grollo said:


> Sydney Opera House. The origonal is superior to the imitation.


Agree. The Bahai building is nice, but technologically and architecturally it relies on concepts that the Sydney Opera House pioneered.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow the level of ignorance in this thread is staggering. 

The Sydney Opera House is only known in the west? I'm confused then how my non-Western international friends from Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, South Korea, China, Japan et al all make a beeline for the Opera House whenever they are in Sydney. Maybe they read about it on the flight over?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

> Like it or lump it.


Lumped it is !


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

If the Sydney Opera House was completed to the original design and properly finished then it would be superior, however it wasn't. Therefore the Lotus Temple which sits in beautiful grounds and a lovely interior is better.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^
I haven't visited the Lotus Temple in person but I don't think its interiors look particularly amazing...

LOTUS TEMPLE









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6812206241/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2741562353/

OPERA HOUSE









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jiruan/6249815008/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3926069056/

And the beautiful grounds don't come close to the Opera House's location

LOTUS TEMPLE









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maja-h/5207495535/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/madgrin/5398226454/

OPERA HOUSE









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bdearth/4028846906/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6825566950/in/photostream/

Tried to post unedited pics.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6812206241/


It doesn't look very appealing to me. Why did they put those cheap wooden benches into this structure? This is not a good combination.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Kiboko said:


> It doesn't look very appealing to me. Why did they put those cheap wooden benches into this structure? This is not a good combination.


Because this not an opera house or theater rather it's a temple.Hence we don't need luxury inside a temple.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

If you don't need luxury inside a temple, why invest so much money in the luxurious exterior?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Opera house looks like a mutant shellfish.


----------



## simariehawk4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Honestly I am not going to argue which one is better. I like them both for different reasons.
But to those of you who think the Sydney Opera House is 'based off of nothing' 
Sails
SAILS
It looks like sails. Like the ships in the bay. That is why the water side has bigger and more open arches. The air from the bay is 'forcing' them open.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

The Sydney Opera House. It was here first and the Lotus Temple just feels like an inferior, less attractive imitation. Opera House is a classier design and its interiors are light years better than the Temple.










Sydney - Opera House by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr

The Dreaming by Heatwaves Australia, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House by szeke, on Flickr

Opera House by Karamveer_Nagi, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House at night by brodiethebeagle, on Flickr


Inside the Opera House:


Sydney Opera House - Interior by Fred.Z., on Flickr

Sydney Opera House interior view by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House - 150 Steps to the Circle seats by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr

Opera House Concert Hall by LSydney, on Flickr


----------



## DannyFangles (Aug 18, 2013)

I just feel that the Opera House is probably more recognizable than the Lotus temple and blends in perfectly with the city-scape of Sydney. It's a major part of what defines Sydney. It's location is perfect with one of the most famous photos you can take from the Royal Botanic Gardens; viewing the Sydney Harbour Bridge behind the Sydney Opera House with the serene blue waters of Sydney Harbour accompanying the scenery. All in all, I feel that the Sydney Opera House just is better functionally but even more so aesthetically (with mobus putting it as classier and interior-wise 'light years' better than the temple). Not saying that the Lotus Temple is bad but in my opinion just not up to par with the Sydney Opera House. Nonetheless, the Lotus Temple is quite a nice piece of architecture with its own distinctive cultural value as well .


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Both are really nice


----------

